# need help with old 210 1974 model k241



## tonyb (Oct 13, 2013)

hello everyone, I just put this engine back together, had the crank turned and cylinder bored and valve seats cleaned up. the problem im having is , it wont run right . it seems like it is out of timing. I lined up the timing mark on the crank with the camshaft mark. then rotated the engine after installing the valves and springs. I turned it over till the piston came up all the way and both valves were closed and the points were open. then I adjusted the valves per spec. after doing everything else and putting it back in the mower I tried to start it, can this engine be 180 degrees out of time , I finely got it started but it spits and sputters and back fires and will only idle I give it any gas at all and it dies. any help would be great engine is a k241aqs spec #46720d. the reason for the rebuild was the rod bearing went out due to lack of oil , but before that happened it was running fine . again thanks for any help on this matter


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

180 off would be my guess is the flywheel shear key new?


----------



## tonyb (Oct 13, 2013)

.yes it is , the timing marks are all lining up, top dead center on conpression stroke, both valves closed, adjustment correct on lifters , t-mark on flywheel right on line with mark on bearing plate, points are open to 020 . do you know what the compression should be with a new 020 piston and rings. maybe my head is not sealing down or tightened down to right torque, my torque wrench is old and cheap. what would it run like if the head casket was leaking. if I was 180 out of timing would the points be open or shut at top dead center on compression stroke


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The points start to open just before TDC, which creates the spark. Is there a compression release mechanism on the camshaft? If so, make sure it isn't trying to hold a valve open when you set your clearances. Also, did you lap the valves into the seats? Just grinding them isn't enough, you have to lap them to get them to seal. I doubt it is 180 out of time because the engine wouldn't even begin to run that way. A good compression on an engine like that would be between 120 and 160 PSI if its sealing well. Try doing a leakdown test on the cylinder to check for leaking valves. Backfiring can also be caused by a too-lean mixture in the carburetor. Check your settings on the needles. Is this a battery coil ignition or a magneto setup? If its BCI, then check to be sure your battery is fully charged and that the coil is connected with good, clean connections. Check to see what kind of spark you are getting on the plug. It should be a very strong, bright blue spark. Anything else is weak.


----------



## tonyb (Oct 13, 2013)

thank you very much, wjjones was right on the first reply. I was 180 out on the timing. now it starts much better but I don't think I am getting a good spark when I try to rev it up a little it really falls on its face. the carb is way out of adjustment but it doesn't seem to run real good at the 2.5 turn and the 2 turn out from the seats. I think I need to get some points and a good plug. my points were a little wore and I sanded them down to clean them and the plug ( well its been in the mower for about six years) I know what your thinking and yes if its working don't mess with it kind of guy. any more help would be great but I will be replacing points and plug before I go any further, again thank all of you guys out there in tractorforum.com


----------



## tonyb (Oct 13, 2013)

*need a answer on timing k241aqs*

I think it is finely timed but need to be sure be I reassemble again, head is off and I have it set at top dead center on compression stroke, both valves completely closed, points open to 0.020, ( t ) mark on flywheel in line with timing mark on bearing plate, when slightly moved to ( s ) points close. is this engine now in time or am I still wrong. thanks for any help on this matter


----------



## tonyb (Oct 13, 2013)

*help on timing a k241aqs kohler*

I have this engine at ( tdc ) on compression stroke, both valves closed and gaped to spec on tappets , points are opened to 0.020, and ( t ) mark on flywheel is in line with the timing mark on the bearing plate. am I wrong or right on the timing. when I slightly move the flywheel to the ( s ) mark the points close


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Do you have a service manual for that engine? If not, head over to www.kohlerplus.com and click "Enter as Guest" after clicking the box to agree to their TOS. You can get the same service manuals I get at work. You can also get the owner's manual and parts breakdowns for the engine. There is a whole section on timing the engine and the balancers in the service manual.


----------

